# Sneezing- but nothing else...?



## paiger0321 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey, I've had Coco for a bit over a year now, so she's about a year and a half old. She is acting completely normal, as she always has, and nothing has changed with her eating or drinking habits. However, she is sneezing a great deal- about once a minute , often more, sometimes less. She has been sneezing for at least 3 months, but by now I'm just kind of worried. She has absolutely no breathing problems, and there is no discharge around her eyes or nose... there never has been. Her sister was put to sleep about 3 weeks ago .. but we believe it was from a pituitary tumor- although at the very end before she was put to sleep her breathing was extremely "off." Anyway, Coco is on CareFresh bedding (she has been since we got her), and nothing else has changed. Honestly I'm kind of freaking out- I love my baby girl! Any help or information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd get her checked at the vets to be on the safe side. That's very frequent sneezing for a very long time. No airfresheners, different detergent for hammocks used or anything else you can think of? 

Does Coco have other rattie friends? Sorry to hear about her sister.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a 2 year old who sneezes alot, sometimes chain sneezes but who is otherwise extremely healthy. When I first got him I was worried but after many Vet visits for checkups I'm used to it. 
Have you tried using a air filter? sometimes dust drives some Rats crazy.
Spider


----------



## paiger0321 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey guys- thanks so much. As far as we know, there is nothing that should trigger any reactions.. no perfumes, dyes, air fresheners, detergent, etc etc. We're going to try using a humidifier- I love in the northern US and it gets freezing and very dry, so the air might be causing the sneezing. An air filter also sounds like a really good idea- I'll have to try that. And yes, we got a 2 month old masked female dumbo as Coco's new sister  Although she is from a reputable and trustworthy breeder, she is still in the "quarantine stage" (we've only had her for about a week) but we're excited to have them together soon .


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

:-\ My rat sneezes all the time! I though it was a rat thing. She doesn't have discharge or anything, I am familiar with respiratory infections. I'm only posting now because I've noticed she does make a weird breathing noise but not all the time. Only when I have my hand in there, or when shes out of the cage but she isn't scared of me or anything... I think she might be excited or something? I use recycled newspaper shaving things, I got them at the pet store. It uses baking soda for covering odour... I thought that was weird, is it bad? I used to use those dried corn pellet things for shavings are those better? My rats really young I've only had her just over a week so shes probably 5-6 weeks now, she is still really small! She seems healthy, she eats a ton, poops a lot, and she is always bright and alert. So is there a problem??? What do I look for? What is the normal amount of sneezing for a rat? :-\


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Little-Fizz said:


> I'm only posting now because I've noticed she does make a weird breathing noise but not all the time.
> 
> My rats really young I've only had her just over a week so shes probably 5-6 weeks now, she is still really small! She seems healthy, she eats a ton, poops a lot, and she is always bright and alert. So is there a problem??? What do I look for? What is the normal amount of sneezing for a rat?Â :-\


You haven't had her very long so she could still be adjusting to her new environment, people tend to call it "new home sneezes". If she was my rat though I'd probably be inclined to get her checked at the vets to be on the safe side because of the weird breathing noise.

Does she have any rattie friends by the way?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool thanks, lol that's a relief. I figured I would take her to the vets next week (pay day  ) I know a great vet around here who did two surgeries to remove tumors on my last rats. They really loved them there lol. Oh and he has helped me with respiratory infections as well. 

Yes, Moot aka ratatron aka sparta has a cage mate and her name is Daisy Adare she is a beige hooded rat. Sparta is a capped rat ;D Super cute.


----------



## Ali_H (Mar 26, 2009)

This sounds exactly like the problem I'm having.

I've had my ratties at home for 5 days.. in that time they're constantly sneezing - often wet splattery ones.
I thought it was probably just dust at first, but then Ringo started to make what sounded like a chesty phlegmy noise.. so we took them to the vet.

They were'nt best pleased and gave the vet a good fight. She said there was no sign of respiratory infection, but that Dumbo had a sight ear infection which she gave drops for.

I came home with my mind at rest. Two days later, however, Dumbo has started making a slightly worse chesty noise. So much for my peace of mind.

I wonder if it could be the bedding - I was recommended cleanfresh, but on hindsight it seems a little dusty. Having been vetted and had their chests listened to, I assume it couldn't be anything serious?

(Thanks guys, apologies for the tide of questions as soon as I sign up!)

- Alison


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

That's exactly what my rat sounds like. But I went to the vets and they gave her antibiotics. It's been 10 days and I don't really see a change, she still sneezes a lot and makes those noises. She has another vet appointment on monday so maybe the vet will have an idea of whats going on.

Omg Ringo?? If I had boy rats one would totally be named ringo, and the other starr. 

I use this bedding thats like pellets of recycled newpaper. But they use baking soda to cover odours... Is that bad?


----------



## Ali_H (Mar 26, 2009)

Little-Fizz said:


> Omg Ringo?? If I had boy rats one would totally be named ringo, and the other starr.


Hehe, well we settled on Dumbo first, then decided to name the other something that would flow off the tongue.
I'm probably biased but I think they're learning their names already. They certainly know when they're doing something they're not supposed to!


----------



## emmaleexecstatic (Mar 29, 2009)

i just got my rat as well - she's a Fancy that i bought from petsmart.
she's doing the same thing - sneezing pretty consistantly, mostly while in her cage but also a little when she's out. she's also making strange noises, kind of like squeaky-sneezy things. it really has me worried because i had a rat that i had purchased from animal house, which was a feeder rat, and i had it for about a week and then it started sneezing and promptly died within a few days. i waited and then got one from petsmart which has the vet guarentee, but Chi is sneezing more than the other one.
i was using cardboardish bedding, then that stuff that comes with the cages - the balled up paper stuff. but she sneezed in both and continues to.
i'm just worried about her and don't want her to die. i'm planning on taking her to the vet ASAP but i'm hoping it won't be too late by the time i do.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

emmaleexecstatic said:


> i just got my rat as well - she's a Fancy that i bought from petsmart.


You say you only just got her? So that could be new home sneezes but I'd get her checked out with noises being present.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> You say you only just got her? So that could be new home sneezes but I'd get her checked out with noises being present.


My rat has crazy fits and she is done her medication... She has to go back to the vet tomorrow but what do you think is wrong with her? I wish you could hear the sounds. It almost sounds like shes congested or something. Not all the time though, only when she is excited.


----------



## emmaleexecstatic (Mar 29, 2009)

that's what i thought too. :/ the noises are so weird and she seems to be in discomfort from them.
my step dad is giving me a hard time about it saying i should just take her back or trade her in since i just got her. he sayd he doesn't want to "waste" money on her. :/
i'd take care of the expenses myself but i'm broke until thursday. :/
i'm going to just attempt to take her to the vet and borrow money from him.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

:-\ You gotta change his mind, dads are softies. My dad didn't even want my rats... 600 and something dollars later in vet bills and he loved the ratties. Getting a rat to see a vet is not even expensive, the worst is just to get the appointment.


----------



## emmaleexecstatic (Mar 29, 2009)

turns out that petsmart's guarantee will allow me to bring her back in and have her treated for free - when i described the symptoms the representative said it sounded like an upper respiratory - i have about 6 more hours until my boyfriend gets off work and i can take her since he signed the contract for her.
my question is, is six hours a fatal amount of time?

sorry paiger for using your post :x


----------

